# C. 1950 Doniselli Italian Lightweight Sport



## bulldog1935 (May 12, 2016)

I was smitten when I saw this on ebay.it - no expectations, but I did set up a snipe.
28", Campy single shifter, Magistroni crank/bb, original light, bell, pump and wheel lock






 

 







 
















 














Oh well, 8 bids and past my interest, with the shipping across the pond - and the 22" frame is too small for me.  Also, looking at some of the paint details, it's definitely been repainted along the way.  
Hopefully, somebody will be able to restore her nicely and I'll be able to see her again.


----------



## Bikerider007 (May 12, 2016)

Cool bike and that fork lock is awesome too.

I was thinking the same, it almost looks like someone painted with a brush.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 12, 2016)

too much going against it for me to bid it up, but it's kind of what I was shooting for in my Viner CX upright, though this bike rocks...



Here's a current Doniselli 28" rod-brake roadster with Afline hub, 1300 euros




another current Italian rod-brake roadster
http://www.umbertodei.it/index.php?option=com_sgicatalog&task=view&id=2&Itemid=99&lang=en


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 13, 2016)

still, a tough audience, if not a Schwinn Conspiracy



 
Leganos


 


 Bianchi

and a lovely Viner Super Touring


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 13, 2016)

btw, if you dig the traditional Italian straight bars, Soma offers a perfect copy
http://www.somafab.com/archives/product/condorina-bar




Ciao


----------



## Bikerider007 (May 13, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> still, a tough audience, if not a Schwinn Conspiracy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea, that was my hesitation for posting or adding details. Not sure if the crowd is tough or just not here. I personally enjoy all bikes that are cool, quality and/or have a history. Check out bf c&v. You will enjoy. Hope I don't get banned for saying that. Haha!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 15, 2016)

btw, the shape of these bars, condorino, translates as baby condor


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 22, 2016)

Bianchi 


 

Olmo


 

Regina


 

Legano


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 7, 2016)

Several more Legano condorinos


 


 


 


 
and a whole e-museum for them:  
https://condorino.com/


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 8, 2016)

Olmo


----------



## Gasbag (Jun 8, 2016)

What is the significance of the foil bands on the seat tubes, if any? They show up on the sixties English bikes too.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 8, 2016)

they were decorations, breaking up the distance, in some ways served the function of covering the transitions between paint colors, 
but at least at Raleigh/Carlton, they were used to mark the hierarchy of frame grades.  
http://www.velocals.com/raleigh-carlton-seat-tube-stripes-sku-531/

you'll also see the Olympic colors used in stripes that way also, especially big on Italian bikes  
http://www.velocals.com/ron-cooper-olympic-stripes-decal-set-of-2-sku-191/ but here on an English bike


----------

